# Lets try this again, Timbrens dont Suck



## rpmkag (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok I got the picture, Timbrens don't suck. They work but has anybody looked into the use of Shockwaves by Air Ride? Sorry for insulting a sponsor!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

did you say half ton??


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

dont know what i got... 1000 is ringin a bell??? Air-ride makes a great setup... I love myn, just wish I could get some bags up front... Gettin tired of the constant jult thru the steering wheel from the timbrens then riding on a pillow out back...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What kind and model of plow do you use?
What model of truck?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Triple L;404580 said:


> dont know what i got... Gettin tired of the constant jult thru the steering wheel from the timbrens then riding on a pillow out back...


If you are getting a (jult) you might want to take a look at your ball joints and steering componets.
You will not feel the timbrens working through the steering wheel.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

$889 a pair 
Q's asked on their site,
Do I really have to run a compressor?
A compressor and tank is highly recommended on a full air ride system

Look what I found below and no mention of a vacuum

POSTED ON 9-12-07 and to days date is the 17 so he all ready knew the answer...........
2004 Silverado 1/2 ton with Boss V-Plow 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Everybody is talking about lowering there ride on these posts, has anyone found a better system for handling the #800 load my plow puts on the front of my truck. Right now I use a timbren but I realy dont like the ride when the plow is off the truck. This is my second truck with the #3000 bags on the rear for hauling crop protection products. I love these and need something some what simular for the front? 
Date: 9/12/2007 9:16:14 PM

RE: 2004 Silverado 1/2 ton with Boss... (in reply to Agman)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think that Firestone make a new air shock type unit for the front. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------
 Too bad and you really wanted the shock-waves

Does that answer your question?:waving:


----------



## rpmkag (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes Farmer that was my post on another site. I don't mean to disrespect you but I'm looking for somebody with experience with these units. Thanks anyway.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

If the reply that you got at air-ride/shockwave is true then no one will have any experience with them on the front of a 1500 chevy as they do not make them for your application.
http://www.ridetech.com/forum/tm.asp?m=13072&appid=&p=&mpage=1&key=&language=single&tmode=&smode=&s=#13089
http://www.ridetech.com/faq.asp
Good luck


----------



## rpmkag (Sep 15, 2007)

Triple L;404580 said:


> dont know what i got... 1000 is ringin a bell??? Air-ride makes a great setup... I love myn, just wish I could get some bags up front... Gettin tired of the constant jult thru the steering wheel from the timbrens then riding on a pillow out back...


I hear you load and clear, I think this could be a better configuration than what we have been using. I contacted Boss and they are looking into it also, When time permits I'll do more searching on the product. Check it out yourself also. ( I love the ride my Ride Right 9000 give me) We need this on the front!!


----------



## rpmkag (Sep 15, 2007)

SnoFarmer;404651 said:


> If the reply that you got at air-air is true then no one will have any experience with them on the front of a 1500 chevy as they do not make them for your application.
> 
> Good luck


 Experience!!!! Look a little bit more.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Any way 1k of plow is to much for your front end................
It does not matter what you use to prop it up.

Anyone got a fork:waving: Latter


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You look 
Can you comprehend what you read?

I went to their site punched in 2004 shev silverado 4w.http://www.ridetech.com/wizard/results.asp?year=2004&make=Chevrolet&model=Silverado+1500+4WD

Got this back

There are no front systems available for the selected year, make and model

Like I said,
Good luck:waving:


----------



## rpmkag (Sep 15, 2007)

SnoFarmer;404657 said:


> You look
> Can you comprehend what you read?
> 
> I went to their site punched in 2004 shev silverado 4w.http://www.ridetech.com/wizard/results.asp?year=2004&make=Chevrolet&model=Silverado+1500+4WD
> ...


Well Farmer I see its past your bed time, Getting a little cranky?
I dont understand why your so interested since your BIG truck dosnt need these you should just leave this to people with an eye for opportunity. Thanks again for your help.
Now for those interested what do you think about these?
http://www.ridetech.com/productinfo/shockwave.asp


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ouchxysport that hurt?

Yea your young, to what did you put down in your profile so you look older, 43?

One more time, 
They do not make them for a 2004 1500 chev for the front end.
So, I ask you, knowing this, how can anybody have any "experience" with them?

I'm sorry guys I've been trolled .......lol

It just hit me.. 

I'm done with you...


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i forsee this thread having the same outcome as his first one.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

rpmkag;404660 said:


> Now for those interested what do you think about these?
> http://www.ridetech.com/productinfo/shockwave.asp


thats all fine and dandy, and they sure look cute, but what part of they dont make a kit for your truck do you not understand?????

It seems like you keep asking the same questions, and keep getting the same answers, but for some reason keep asking the question over and over, and over, and over again, instead of asking for the 30th time how we all feel about the shockwave (WHICH AGAIN, THEY DONT MAKE A KIT FOR YOUR TRUCK) you should ask if anyone has any experiance with any other product BESIDES the timbrens, and shock wave to help your truck carry the massive weight the v-plow is putting on your little 1/2 ton pickup.

just a thought


----------



## rpmkag (Sep 15, 2007)

You guys must work for Timbren or your thought process doesn't work like the rest of us. Check out this link, do your homework then you can come back here and bash the idea of having something different. Thanks got to go http://www.ridetech.com/productinfo...5+Silverado&prodID=SKW2010-DA&price=$1,269.00


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

for the third time.  
(it is my second favorite smile)

http://http://www.ridetech.com/wizard/results.asp?year=2004&make=Chevrolet&model=Silverado+1500+4WD

That's great, nice idea. to $$$$ for me..
Unfortunately they do not make them for the FRONT your truck or mine.....

I will not post in this thread again.
I realize he is just trolling along...
I am now going to wiggling off of the hook...........:waving:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice find, rpmkag! Those are awesome, but man are they expensive! Over a g-note? I can't justify spending that much on my front end.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I believe you're wrong, SnoFarmer. Check this: http://www.ridetech.com/productinfo/shockwave.asp

All these Shockwave products are intended for IFS, not solid rear axles.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

rpmkag;404733 said:


> You guys must work for Timbren or your thought process doesn't work like the rest of us. Check out this link, do your homework then you can come back here and bash the idea of having something different. Thanks got to go http://www.ridetech.com/productinfo...5+Silverado&prodID=SKW2010-DA&price=$1,269.00


I can say first hand that the Shockwaves do work great as we've used several sets now on a few custom built lowriders/streetrods. But again like the other guys mentioned already, they list a front set for the 99-06 Silverado BUT they are only for a 2WD truck. The 4WD truck's don't have enough room for them in the front suspension area.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

rpmkag;404733 said:


> You guys must work for Timbren or your thought process doesn't work like the rest of us. Check out this link, do your homework then you can come back here and bash the idea of having something different. Thanks got to go http://www.ridetech.com/productinfo...5+Silverado&prodID=SKW2010-DA&price=$1,269.00


again let me quote the shockwave websight application guide for an 04 silverado 1500


> Front Systems
> What are StrongArms? What is the Difference between a ShockWave and CoolRide? Learn More (opens in a new window)
> Part# Description Price
> 
> There are no front systems available for the selected year, make and model


and no we dont work for timbren, but we do however stop asking dumb question's that we allready know the asnswer too after about the 15 time.


----------



## rpmkag (Sep 15, 2007)

B&B;404764 said:


> I can say first hand that the Shockwaves do work great as we've used several sets now on a few custom built lowriders/streetrods. But again like the other guys mentioned already, they list a front set for the 99-06 Silverado BUT they are only for a 2WD truck. The 4WD truck's don't have enough room for them in the front suspension area.


Thanks for clearing this up for me, I missed the 4x4 part of the equation. I appreciate your experience on this subject. Its great to hear from somebody with class!! Thanks again.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Shocks are intended to control the reciprocal motion of the springs (torsion bars, whatever) Shock mounting points are not intended to be weight carrying. Bag systems work great, they just need to be designed to mount on weight carrying load points. 

Have repaired numerous frames damaged by air systems. Have seen F-350s with the frame broken loose where the air bags mount from hauling too heavy a trailer. Second generation camaros like to punch the air shocks though the rear floor. It's ugly if someone is in the back seat when it happens.

That 1000lbs of plow hanging out front is the same as dropping a extra 1500lbs directly on the axle, the shock mounts are not designed to take that weight.

If you want to run a V blade on a 1/2 ton either live with the sag, change out the T bars or add a pair of timbrens or air cells (timbrens by Airlift), and crank the t bars up.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

You guys are all crazy, the Boss V weighs no more than the western pro's that lots of people run, not to mention when traveling in the V, the weight is transfered closer to the axle. Now as far as this guys question, you need to sit back, shut up and listen to some of these guys for a minute. Your truck is going to squat regardless of what you do, even with the timbrens. I ran on my 1/2 ton, just deal with it.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I personally I don't find Timbrins to ride any harder than before the install. 

It not a friggin Cadillac boys, It's a truck! 

Drive a Truck from the 60's or 70's and you'll be happy to be in any new 1 Ton.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

i love the people that come onto this site and ask a question that there is no new answer for and get ticked off when someone answeres their exact question, Dont come in here and start throwing your weight around already dude ur way to new for that


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mike33087;405228 said:


> i love the people that come onto this site and ask a question that there is no new answer for and get ticked off when someone answeres their exact question, \


Actually he asked for our opinions. My Dad always said that when someone asks your opinion, they are seeking confirmation of their own ideas, not your honest assessment. It's not unusual for them to get defensive when you don't agree.

I'm sure he'll take our information into consideration when he makes his final decision.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

basher;405296 said:


> Actually he asked for our opinions. My Dad always said that when someone asks your opinion, they are seeking confirmation of their own ideas, not your honest assessment. It's not unusual for them to get defensive when you don't agree.
> 
> I'm sure he'll take our information into consideration when he makes his final decision.


That is true. Have run into that more than once.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Yaz;405204 said:


> I personally I don't find Timbrins to ride any harder than before the install.


Right, they only start to work once you load the suspension.



Yaz;405204 said:


> It not a friggin Cadillac boys, It's a truck!


Exactly. When I want a soft ride, I take my wife's van, when I want to play, I take out the Corvette, when I want to work, I get in the truck. Don't get them all mixed up.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

They are not load carrying suspension systems per-se, they appear to me to be simply a way to lower a 2wd showtruck to the ground. Obviously a set of bags like that would in fact carry weight, but as Basher said (smartest post in the whole thread), you shouldn't be loading the shock mounting points that way. So even if they can safely carry the front of a lowered little showtruck across a parking lot in southern California, I question their ability to carry a heavy plow down a potholed NH back road. Or worse yet, any Mass road P). Bet they'd break the shock mounts off.
No way is there room under the front of a 4wd IFS Chevy for that big contraption. And they would probably be far too short, especially since we all have out bars cranked. I would rather try to rig one of the light duty airlift rear systems to work as a helper up front. Not sure if those airlift 1000s would do any good or not. Basher, what do you think?

BTW, they don't list a shockwave for my 1 ton either.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Airlift 1000 are alright, certainly a better choice then air shocks. I like timbrens for their no muss, no fuss install and operation. The air bags require constant maintenance or you have to worry about pinching a bag (not near as enjoyable as pinching off a loaf)


----------

